# Hello everyone..need your advice for buying new truck



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello,
Hope all is good. 
I have a small property maintenance company doing landscaping and lawn maintenance. For the coming season we are into snow removal too. So i need your valuable advice for the purchase of my new truck. Which ones are now the best in market. By doing some homework i came to know that 2500 and up truck are good ones for plowing. And v-plow is the most efficient one. 
My question is if i am going with 2500 model trucks with 4x4 drive. What else should i look on truck. I went to a dodge dealer he suggested me 2017 power wagons. Is that good ones. Or shall i go with sxt/slt models. Also what should i look into the specifications as we are doing plowing with the truck.
And also to start with plowing which ones are good ? As i have no previous experience doing plowing. If i purchase v-plow would that get damaged easily as i am unexperienced.
Advice pls..
Once again thanks guys for spending your valuable time on my post.
Regards 
Ani


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

That's dropping quite a bit of coin just to see if snow removal is for you. It's definitely not for everyone.

As for the truck, all the big 3 will work. For warranty purposes and added benefits, I'd get the plow prep. The truck package doesn't really matter.


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

I would lean with a ford because of the solid axle and it will rust less with an aluminum body. And I'm a chevy guy but for my next truck the bowtie might become an oval.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with JMH, all of the big three have their pros and cons. All three will plow snow equally well. I just bought a '17 Ram 2500. I have a '13 as well. I was looking at the Power Wagon, but decided against it. The PW's only have a GVWR of 8,500 lbs. where the rest of the 3/4 tons have a GVWR of 10,000 lbs. There have been a few people on here who have used PW's for plowing, but I personally won't be one of them. Any V plow will work as well, but I'd make sure it was a trip edge plow vs. full trip. But that's just a personal preference. A V plow is no more prone do getting damaged than a straight blade is. Plow prep can help you with warranty issues, but a truck without plow prep will plow just as well as one with it. It depends on where you live, and how much and what type of snow you get to decide if a V plow is more suitable to your needs than say a Wideout/XLS. They are both great types of plows, but each work better in certain plowing/snow situations.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> That's dropping quite a bit of coin just to see if snow removal is for you. It's definitely not for everyone.
> 
> As for the truck, all the big 3 will work. For warranty purposes and added benefits, I'd get the plow prep. The truck package doesn't really matter.


Oh thanks for your advice.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I agree with JMH, all of the big three have their pros and cons. All three will plow snow equally well. I just bought a '17 Ram 2500. I have a '13 as well. I was looking at the Power Wagon, but decided against it. The PW's only have a GVWR of 8,500 lbs. where the rest of the 3/4 tons have a GVWR of 10,000 lbs. There have been a few people on here who have used PW's for plowing, but I personally won't be one of them. Any V plow will work as well, but I'd make sure it was a trip edge plow vs. full trip. But that's just a personal preference. A V plow is no more prone do getting damaged than a straight blade is. Plow prep can help you with warranty issues, but a truck without plow prep will plow just as well as one with it. It depends on where you live, and how much and what type of snow you get to decide if a V plow is more suitable to your needs than say a Wideout/XLS. They are both great types of plows, but each work better in certain plowing/snow situations.


I didn't know that about the power wagons gvwr


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup. I had every intention of getting one 30 days ago until I found that out. I guess their reasoning was that the shocks/springs had to be softer to allow the wheels to articulate when disengaging the sway bar for off roading uses. Made up my mind as soon as I found that out.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The PW’s also have the brush bumper so you have to custom mount.

OP I think you better drive or sub for someone first. This has crash and burn written all over it. Plowing snow is only about 10% of the bigger picture of snow and ice management. If you have never done anything with snow removal you can easily loose your shirt the first time out.

Do you have anyone who is mentoring you at least?

A V plow is only the most efficient plow if what you are plowing needs a V plow. An expanding plow can run circles around a V in certain situations, and a pusher attached to a loader is hands down more efficient in a big box lot. A pull plow for residential drives is far more efficient than the others.

The argument can be made that the V is the most versatile if you only have 1 plow.

Where are you located? You may be expected to spread salt on whatever you are plowing.

The ford wont rust less. The frame, bolts, and everything else thats not a “body panel” is steel and will rust. Which brand depends on what you can get for the best price. Like JDGreen says, they all suck, they all break, and they will all let you down. Just pick your poison.

And like JMH said, plowing is not for everyone. Most folks cant hack it. You should see if you like it before spending $50-60K on a truck, and $6-8K on a V plow, and thousands more on misc. stuff to be ready to plow snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are not sold on a brand, and you are looking at new look into local dealer support before you purchase. (Plow and truck)

Nothing worse than having a truck that you cannot get any local dealer support


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Fords have a tighter/better turning radius than the Dodges due to the front suspension. Not sure if it’s the same for Chevy too. Helps alot for turning into shorter spaces that you have to backdrag out of (corner garages, around cars, etc).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not get someone to do it for you for right now?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I would look for a used truck with a plow before spending big bucks on a new truck if your just getting into snow.

Or find a good used diesel and put a plow on it.

The biggest thing about plows is dealer support, is the place open during a snow storm if something breaks and you can't fix it.
Are they close by or far away.
Just make sure get a commercial grade plow and not one make for a home owner to just do his driveway. 

That said, plowed for years with a straight and switched to a V and love it

The old saying is a V can be straight blade but a straight can not be a V -(unless you wrap it around something)

Unless your picking up places with big open lots or really long roads then getting a wide out is not a good first choice.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I would look for a used truck with a plow before spending big bucks on a new truck if your just getting into snow.
> 
> Or find a good used diesel and put a plow on it.
> 
> ...


I agree with all but the diesel part. Why a diesel?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I agree with all but the diesel part. Why a diesel?


Depends on the diesel.

I got rid of my 06 f350 gas and went to a 01 f350 with a 7.3

First year alone I saved a lot of money on gas.

I get around 300 miles to a tank even pushing snow.
I used to get around 100 miles with my gas.

One blizzard we had, I filled my gas truck up 8 times while my buddy in his diesel only filled up 2 times.

comparing the two, the 01 much better at pushing snow, 
with the plow and a loaded sander, I generally don't even use 4 wheel drive.

It is a little more maintenance but that is a write off so it balances off.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Depends on the diesel.
> 
> I got rid of my 06 f350 gas and went to a 01 f350 with a 7.3
> 
> ...


So you think that you save the 8 to 10K in fuel to offset the cost of a diesel? Even with the higher cost of fuel and higher cost of maintenance?

I don't... I used to... I don't anymore. Once I actually did real numbers not just I filled up twice and he filled up 4 times math.

Let me give you some real numbers:
These are identical cargo vans mind you not pushing snow, just driving and pulling trailers.

Yes the diesel vans get better mileage, but that does not mater when the fuel costs more.

The are 100% fuel only numbers...
4.8L Gas Van - Operates between 14 and 15 cents a mile 
6.0L Gas Van - Operated between 17 and 18 cents a mile
6.6L Diesel Van - Operates between 19 and 20 cents a mile

So my vans do roughly 2000 - 2500 miles a typical month. So lets just say 25,000 miles a year for quick math.

So just fuel cost using high end operation cost and low end miles:
4.8L Gas Van - $3750 annual fuel
6.0L Gas Van - $4500 annual fuel
6.6L Diesel Van - $5000 annual fuel

So not only does a diesel cost you more at the dealer, they actually cost you more at the pump also...

Unless you are working the piss out of the truck every day, you are wasting your money.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I need my diesel for the rest of my business. I prefer the diesel for plowing because of the extra weight. Personally I feel like the added momentum that comes with the added weight helps me out a lot. Especially plowing roads and really long runs in lots. 

That being said the downside is that it eats up a lot of the Front axle rating, and the argument can be made that the heavier truck is harder on the transmission and the front suspension when used as a plowing rig. I love plowing with my diesel. If I were buying a dedicated plow truck, especially new, I would be looking at a gasser over diesel.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Phil completely. Don't get me wrong, I love my diesel, but I will never buy another one strictly for plowing reasons. I don't think they plow any better either. I believe the weight differences in my two trucks is 400 lbs. from diesel to gas. I don't believe that 400 lbs. will make much of a difference. At least not one that justifies an additional 9K. I'd also never buy a used plow truck, but that's just me. I know how many troubles I have with my own trucks, and I always have all of the maintenance done when it's supposed to be. I don't want to buy somebody else's problems when I know how many I can create with my own equipment.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> I agree with Phil completely. Don't get me wrong, I love my diesel, but I will never buy another one strictly for plowing reasons. I don't think they plow any better either. I believe the weight differences in my two trucks is 400 lbs. from diesel to gas. I don't believe that 400 lbs. will make much of a difference. At least not one that justifies an additional 9K. I'd also never buy a used plow truck, but that's just me. I know how many troubles I have with my own trucks, and I always have all of the maintenance done when it's supposed to be. I don't want to buy somebody else's problems when I know how many I can create with my own equipment.


Actually the curb weight of a 2016 Ram 2500 crew cab short box 4x4 is 6,703 lbs 
The Cummins version of the same truck is 7,620 lbs
https://www.ramtrucks.com/assets/towing_guide/pdf/2016_ram_2500_towing_charts.pdf

I can tell the 1000lb difference in plowing with the diesel vs. the gas truck. When you let of the gas and coast into the pile, the diesel has more momentum. Also that extra 1,000 lbs is over the front tires. I can tell the difference in handling and the ABS kicks in way less than the gassers.

Like I said above, I dont think you should get one if it's specifically for plowing. But I can tell some distinct advantages and disadvantages having plowed with both types in an area that gets over 100" of snow a year.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you think that you save the 8 to 10K in fuel to offset the cost of a diesel? Even with the higher cost of fuel and higher cost of maintenance?
> 
> The are 100% fuel only numbers...
> 4.8L Gas Van - Operates between 14 and 15 cents a mile
> ...


You are using vans to push snow?

I know my numbers, while plowing I was getting about 4 mpg in my gas truck and now I'm getting about 14 mpg.

Everyone keeps talking about higher maintenace cost but so far about the same as my gas truck, 
wait one thing different is the oil changes and of course if you don't change your own oil yes your paying about 90 dollars for a oil change.

I do my own thank you and any minor stuff.
the wonderful thing about owning a older truck, easier to work on and cuts down on costs.

But hey what works for me might not for you, everyone has their favorite truck brand, engine, etc...

Have a great season.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for sharing your valuable ideas. Well i am located in Toronto gta , and we are expecting a good winter here. So shall i go with 5.7 hemi or 6.7 l cummins diesal. I am a beginner so dont know much about this.
Thanks


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

We been debating that for you all day. 

Seems like this might just be the return of someone in cognito?


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> We been debating that for you all day.
> 
> Seems like this might just be the return of someone in cognito?


Oh sorry..i read all of the post and noted the pros and cons. Well for a new guy in business who dont wanna spend much and at the same time wants a good truck. I doubt then i shall go with dodge ram 2500hd snow plow package.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The snow plow prep only adds like $800.00


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Out here, just the upfront cost for diesel is about $10k more (usd). That is the big reason I went gas. I haven't noticed an issue plowing, but it didn't get much use. I've plowed with both, and the diesel doesn't ever need high rpms, so I'm sure the fuel mileage is better, but I make enough to cover my crappy fuel costs. Are you getting this just to plow with? If so, there is no need to spend the money on diesel. Now if you haul quite a bit I could see the need for it. If my trailer gets above 10-12k lbs I really notice my gasser dogging down, but it makes it without issues. Heaviest I've been weighed at is with a 16k lb trailer, and other than the sagging on the 3/4 ton, it still got around.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to sound insulting, but you sound very "green". Have you ever pushed snow before? Who are you going to plow? Do you have a landscaping business with customers already? You know you'll have to get insurance and all of that stuff as well, right? I wouldn't buy a diesel just to plow snow. It's not needed. And if you get the Hemi, almost all Ram 3/4s come with the 6.4 now, not the 5.7. It's a free upgrade from the factory.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

well this will be by first proffesional plowing season. we have been only dealing with lawn maintenance till date. i know about the liability insurance which is required. right now i have only residential customers and three commercial place with small parking lot nearly 25 cars. so my plan is to use the new truck now for winter and later use it for towing my landscaping trailer.i have a guy working for me who knows how to handle equipment. but myself i am new to this . i know you all guys have vast experience on snow plowing and my questions may be felt silly..! Sorry if i made that impression. i would like to thank you all for all your advice and suggestions. really appreciate your patience and time.
thanks
looking forward to get more advice by my senior guys in this forum..!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Not to sound insulting, but you sound very "green". Have you ever pushed snow before? Who are you going to plow? Do you have a landscaping business with customers already? You know you'll have to get insurance and all of that stuff as well, right? I wouldn't buy a diesel just to plow snow. It's not needed. And if you get the Hemi, almost all Ram 3/4s come with the 6.4 now, not the 5.7. It's a free upgrade from the factory.


He called you a senior.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The diesel is an expensive option. Unless you are towing a heavy trailer constantly, I'd get the gas engine.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> The diesel is an expensive option. Unless you are towing a heavy trailer constantly, I'd get the gas engine.


Coming from a guy who owns a diesel shop.....



Anishak7 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am a beginner so dont know much about this.
> Thanks


All I can say is take your time plowing, and have fun doing it


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Anishak7 said:


> i have only residential customers and three commercial place with small parking lot nearly 25 cars. so my plan is to use the new truck now for winter and later use it for towing my landscaping trailer.
> 
> know you all guys have vast experience on snow plowing and my questions may be felt silly..!
> 
> ...


If your towing go for the diesel, as for the silly questions, I have always been of the mindset any question not asked is silly.

Good luck and have a great season.

Oh one last thing, search this forum and look for contracts.

A bad contract can cost you.

For example: 
I spell it out in mine that on non-storm days I am not responsible for the site -(unless they want to pay more for me to check it every day)

So someone pulls in and parks, cleans their car off of snow and leaves a pile after you have been there and taken care of business, someone else comes and slips on said pile and sues, your covered.

They have their own maintenance doing sidewalks, someone slips on the sidewalks, your covered -(and this did happen to me and my contract saved me from a lawsuit because I spelled that out)

I also take pictures too, that saved me from a lawsuit also.

Knock on wood I have only had 2 lawsuits in 12 years, one was the sidewalk we didn't even do and the other was a slip and fall from snow coming off someones car on a non-storm day -(pictures of the parking space taken after the storm showing everything was black top was the deciding factor)
Personally I think it was a someone looking to get money because you could clearly see the snow and they pulled into that space when there was plenty of others open.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The lawsuits sound like your in Jersey.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> The lawsuits sound like your in Jersey.


I feel for you guys, your gl insurance cost a lot more than mine because of that.

There was one guy here long time in the business and was getting out because of the insurance, he said it around 4 to 5 thousand.

My insurance is low but they put restrictions on what I can plow, I can't touch homedepot, lowes, target, walmarts because the high rate of slip and falls.

If I did I would have to form another LLC just for doing those places and get different insurance, not worth the headache, so I stay away from them, plus the fact they don't want to pay.

I was looking at two target stores this year, they only wanted to pay $25,000 each for plowing, sidewalks, sanding, etc.. with a 1" trigger almost 7 acres at both places. 
Someone took it, not me, I don't plow for peanuts.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> You are using vans to push snow?
> 
> I know my numbers, while plowing I was getting about 4 mpg in my gas truck and now I'm getting about 14 mpg.
> 
> ...


MPG plowing snow???????????????????????? 

You can't possible think that MPG is even remotely a way to figure operation cost while plowing snow... can you???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> You are using vans to push snow?
> 
> I know my numbers, while plowing I was getting about 4 mpg in my gas truck and now I'm getting about 14 mpg.
> 
> ...


And as I posted in the second in like the second line I am not using them to push snow. I am just giving an exact comparison between multiple identical trucks... down to the ladder racks and all. You cannot get a much more of a real world control on what 90% of the use the truck will see, real world highway driving.

I agree with you 100% that while you are out plowing snow, you will use minimal fuel compared to a gas truck that is equipped the same way.

I had an 03 Duramax that I plowed along side of a 06 6.0 gas. We plowed the same route together in the same storm. Both trucks were very similar equipped both with 8.6ft straight blades.

I refilled my 26 gallon tank (only added like 20 gallons) 1 time during the event. The gas truck left the route 3 times to re fuel.

But again... real numbers matter so... here we go.

This was 2012 when diesel was $4.00 a gallon and gas was around $3.50 a gallon.

So I added 20 gallons lets say to my tank during that event ($80 in fuel) and the gas truck that was plowing along side me added 60 gallons of fuel ($210 in fuel) That storm was a lets for math purpose say 20hr event.

So the diesel operated at $4 in fuel only per hour
The gas operated at $10.50 in fuel only per hour

Do there is a $6.50 per hour in fuel costs.

At a cost of 10K for the diesel motor, you will have to plow 1538 hours to break even. Most events we plowed for an average of 6 hours.

So that means you have to plow 256 events at 6 hours to recoop the cost of the diesel upgrade... If you get 30 events a year, that is 8.5 years... In my area, I don't remember the last time we had 20 plow able events in a season so it would be even longer here...

I am not trying to be a prick, I am just telling you that although you know your numbers, unless you are hooked to a heavy trailer every day, you are wasting your money on a diesel... The real numbers just don't lie.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Math and data. I love math and data.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It used to be, before the diesel subsidy was taken out of the farm bill, that you could easily recoup the cost in fuel savings. Now a days with diesel being more costly than gas it just doesn’t pay for its self. The driving factor in purchasing a diesel is now purely based on if you need the torque and other advantages the diesel provides. Not fuel cost savings to offset the price. 

Also now you have to factor DEF into the operating cost. It’s minimal but it’s there. 

I do my own oil changes on my Cummins. Every six months or 15k miles. Whichever is first. For me it’s 6 months. 3 gallons of oil $60. Oil filter $20 air filter $30. Then there is the two fuel filters every 15k miles $150. Then there is all the other maintenance plus all the failures you get with the DEF system. So although maintenance intervals are longer on the diesel it’s still more expensive. 

The old diesel will outlast the gas engine no longer applies in every day life. In every day life for both the gas and Diesel engine, the rest of the truck will fall apart long before the engine wears out. There are exceptions of course which brings me to
My next point. Most people do not keep a truck long enough to realize the longer life span or to recoup the cost of the diesel. Most will get a new truck long before that point. There are of course some people that will keep a truck for 20-30 years but is the exception


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Math and data. I love math and data.


LOL!!!

When I saw that you posted in my alerts, all I thought was...

Oh boy, here we go. This is where I am going to have to google word and things all day to keep up. :laugh:

Although you confuse the crap out of a pin head like myself, I always enjoy your input as it is defiantly from a different perspective that I know. Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> MPG plowing snow????????????????????????
> 
> You can't possible think that MPG is even remotely a way to figure operation cost while plowing snow... can you???


Just one of the factors.

As for the other posts, everything costs money in a truck when plowing gas or diesel.

My maintenance costs might be more or less than yours it's all about what you do and how you do it.

The bottom line is to each his own and what you prefer, just like plow brands.

Me I prefer a diesel and older trucks.

Great discussion and hopefully it helped the new guy, Everyone have a great season.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Just one of the factors.
> 
> As for the other posts, everything costs money in a truck when plowing gas or diesel.
> 
> ...


Agreed... Thumbs Up

I am a total diesel guy. I love um. My personal truck is a diesel. I made a post a few weeks ago here along the lines of "my truck is a diesel, it never hauls more than dog boxes, kids toys, or a case of beer in the bed, it seldom tows anything... why... because I can and I just like to waste money"

Being the controller at my company I have learned much about what seems to make money in my head and what makes money in black and white. I just bought my first gas truck as my daily driver work truck due to all this truck costing research that I did hand figuring numbers. Just could not find a way to get the diesel to add up on paper to the 10K the dealers want for them.

But I will agree that to each is their own and this was a great discussion.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Agreed... Thumbs Up
> Just could not find a way to get the diesel to add up on paper to the 10K the dealers want for them.
> 
> But I will agree that to each is their own and this was a great discussion.


That's why I don't buy new, older trucks cash in hand and no payments. 

My 01 f350 with a 7.3 and 150k miles was only 5 grand, did take me about 2 months of searching before I found her.
lowred:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> That's why I don't buy new, older trucks cash in hand and no payments.
> 
> My 01 f350 with a 7.3 and 150k miles was only 5 grand, did take me about 2 months of searching before I found her.
> \


Who said any thing about payments???


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

hello guys..
i have got the spec sheet(attached here) of a ram truck with 25 k kms which has a new western wide plow with it. kindly suggest me if this truck is sufficient. but it doesn't have snow plow prep pack. kindly advice.
thanks


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

Anishak7 said:


> hello guys..
> i have got the spec sheet(attached here) of a ram truck with 25 k kms which has a new western wide plow with it. kindly suggest me if this truck is sufficient. but it doesn't have snow plow prep pack. kindly advice.
> thanks


also the alternator is 160amp not 180amp. will it give any issues.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You've got to be in Canada, right? Because that window sticker is higher than my '17 Laramie had.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> You've got to be in Canada, right? Because that window sticker is higher than my '17 Laramie had.


Yes i am in toronto..canada


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> You've got to be in Canada, right? Because that window sticker is higher than my '17 Laramie had.


I just choked on my Copenhagen. 58k for a tradesman gasser? Used? Omg so glad i live where I live.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly. I paid 46K for a Laramie with heated and cooled leather seats etc new.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I just choked on my Copenhagen. 58k for a tradesman gasser? Used? Omg so glad i live where I live.


That's why Chris LeDoux called it coughin and gaggin. Guaranteed not to rip, run or snag. Makes conception a wonder and childbirth a pleasure.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

they have listed it for 48k..i am still trying to negotiate..well is the specifications ok..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I would personally want the 220 amp that comes with plow prep package, but you could always update that yourself. There is no reason why that truck wouldn't do just fine plowing snow.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> I would personally want the 220 amp that comes with plow prep package, but you could always update that yourself. There is no reason why that truck wouldn't do just fine plowing snow.


thats good. And there are providing a brand new western wide plow with it. i read that western wide plow are more efficient than v-plows. Is that true?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you mean Wideout? The Wideout is a very good plow. I believe it will carry more snow than a regular V plow. But not a V with wings. But none of that matters, a Wideout will carry as much snow as you need it to. So, they're asking 48K Canadian money for this truck with the Wideout already on it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

MSsnowplowing said:


> That's why I don't buy new, older trucks cash in hand and no payments.
> 
> My 01 f350 with a 7.3 and 150k miles was only 5 grand, did take me about 2 months of searching before I found her.
> lowred:


And what's your time worth pricking around for 2 months to find a truck? And what about repairs and maintenance? To say nothing about reliability.

Are you in business to buy cheap trucks, or make money?


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Do you mean Wideout? The Wideout is a very good plow. I believe it will carry more snow than a regular V plow. But not a V with wings. But none of that matters, a Wideout will carry as much snow as you need it to. So, they're asking 48K Canadian money for this truck with the Wideout already on it?


yes it is..how is the deal..?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't tell you that because 1) I don't know the conversion from American money to Canadian 2) I don't know how many miles are on the truck 3) I haven't seen the condition of the truck or plow.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> I can't tell you that because 1) I don't know the conversion from American money to Canadian 2) I don't know how many miles are on the truck 3) I haven't seen the condition of the truck or plow.


Lost cause. I cant do it anymore lol. It's up to you now.


----------



## Anishak7 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes..anyways thanks for your opinion and advice.
Thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Lost cause. I cant do it anymore lol. It's up to you now.


I get tired of these kinds of questions too, but I try to be helpful to people that are new to the industry. I was new at one point too, and didn't know much. Not that I know everything now, but I've learned a lot through trial, error, and wasting a lot of money.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> and wasting a lot of money.


I think that was my business plan when I started out


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

48 K Canadian = 38 K US. For 2016 Tradesman Crew at 15k miles with brand new wide out? That's a good deal IMO.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Anishak7 said:


> hello guys..
> i have got the spec sheet(attached here) of a ram truck with 25 k kms which has a new western wide plow with it. kindly suggest me if this truck is sufficient. but it doesn't have snow plow prep pack. kindly advice.
> thanks


Wow, I could buy about 4 used trucks with plows all heavy duty 1 tons for that price.

I would find out if that Limited Warranty covers you for plowing, you might be in for a nasty surprise that it doesn't.

I see to recall one posting here that it happened to a guy who bought a new truck and his tranny went the first year plowing and they refused to cover it because he was plowing or something like that.

Also just remember your paying 5-6 years on that truck, buying a older one for less means more money in your pocket.

Either way good luck


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> And what's your time worth pricking around for 2 months to find a truck? And what about repairs and maintenance? To say nothing about reliability.
> 
> Are you in business to buy cheap trucks, or make money?


Well she made me money last year and she will make me money this year also.
So I don't mind taking the time to find the right truck because in the end its worth it. 
As for the rest, better than my 06 was.

p.s. took me 6 months to find the right motorcyle


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Well she made me money last year and she will make me money this year also.
> So I don't mind taking the time to find the right truck because in the end its worth it.
> As for the rest, better than my 06 was.
> 
> ...


That's not a motorcycle, its a trike.

This is a motorcycle


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> That's not a motorcycle, its a trike.
> 
> This is a motorcycle
> View attachment 173879


Considering in the 40 years I have been riding that on several occasions went down -(sand and oil) but didn't break anything and then broke my collar bone in 86-(slid in sand) and then in 2010 shattered my right knee so bad it looked like a jigsaw puzzle -(again slid in sand) so I decided to go to 3 wheels and not have to worry about it and you are looking at a 2008 hd roadglide, custom made into a 3 wheeled motorcycle.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My dad has a HD Ultra factory trike with the 103. Its nice, but I’m not there yet. I still need to lean.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> My dad has a HD Ultra factory trike with the 103. Its nice, but I'm not there yet. I still need to lean.


The best thing about riding with 3 wheels is not having to worry about going down and the wife loves it better than 2 wheels, she can just sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Wow, I could buy about 4 used trucks with plows all heavy duty 1 tons for that price.
> 
> I would find out if that Limited Warranty covers you for plowing, you might be in for a nasty surprise that it doesn't.
> 
> ...


You would never in life see me plowing in a 5K truck. Never. Do what you want with your money, but I would have ZERO peace of mind on reliability on a 5K truck. And, for 5K, I doubt I'd like the way my truck looked. As I said, do what you want with your money, but I see you sure are in love with the idea of doing things the cheapest way possible, and I would never keep pushing that philosophy off on other people. That's just me though.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> You would never in life see me plowing in a 5K truck. Never. Do what you want with your money, but I would have ZERO peace of mind on reliability on a 5K truck. And, for 5K, I doubt I'd like the way my truck looked. As I said, do what you want with your money, but I see you sure are in love with the idea of doing things the cheapest way possible, and I would never keep pushing that philosophy off on other people. That's just me though.


Did you read the sheet, that new truck is $59,000.

If I was buying 5,000 dollar trucks I could get 11 of them.

My 4 truck number is around $15,000 a truck.

And my first plow truck was a $5,000 truck and I made a lot of money off it for 3 years before I upgraded and sold it for $4,000.00
And she never broke down -(maintenance every year went over her with a fine tooth comb)


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe the price for the truck, with a brand new Wideout installed, converted to 36K Amarican money, if you look above, the gentleman from AZ gave the converted dollar amount.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> I believe the price for the truck, with a brand new Wideout installed, converted to 36K Amarican money, if you look above, the gentleman from AZ gave the converted dollar amount.


And wideouts are what, 6k? 30k for a new truck seems like a good deal.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Nevermind, just looked up the conversion.


----------

